# sick Colombian shark also known as cat fish



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am concerned about my Colombian Sharks 1 X 7" 1 X 4.5" they have been in my 70g thank together with other variety of sharks and small cichlids and recently upgraded my tank to a 115g I checked all my levels in both my tanks prior to moving them and all look good even the temperature. I transferred them 2 days ago and all looked good other then the normal agitation from all the disturbance, the next morning they fed very well but this morning I noticed that they both have lost a considerable portion of the larger mustache and as well the smaller one has minor blemishes and the dorsal fin looks as it is rotting.

Please help where did I go wrong as I said all others are fine 7 X Cichlids various, 3 X ID Shark, 2 X Rainbow Shark one is albino, 1 X Red Tail Shark, 1 X Elephant nose, 2 X Leopard Gouramies, snails and a variety of brislenose.

Regards 

Gabriel


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

water change, Add salt (half of what you would normaly since you have plecos etc) Try adding melafix and some quick cure, (try 1/2 dosage or 1/4 dosage for the quick cure) Always when you have scaless fish cut things in half as they don't like medications or salts and they can be harmful to them.

Your sure the tank is cycled? (you can always add in more cycle never hurts )
have you been watching for agression from the cichlids?


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply

I always add sea salt to the water when replacing or starting a new tank, also the tank should be cycled by now and I also have been adding daily dosage as recommended for new thanks, at this point all I can think of is that I did put the full regular amount of salt since I stated this new tank and maybe I should drain and replace a good amount of water to reduce the salt level as well I could try medicating but I wonder it if would be helpful without lowering the salt level

Gabriel


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Im doubtful its the salt Even at a full dosage it shouldnt effect the fish as you described Pretty much all the softer tissues and gills would be effect, The fish IMO would already be dead if fins were rotting, But I could be wrong, I still think a water change is needed! 

Is your old aquairum still running? If the filter from your original aquarium is still running or hasnt been cleaned/drained I would take the foams out and sqeeuze all the bio matters out into the aquarium and even let the filter foams hang out in there (this practice can have tanks cycled in nearly one day!)

Keep us posted of the progression of the fin rot, Sometimes it can take a bit to notice and even if its on the way to being cured, there could be already dead tissues still having to rot off. Wish you best of luck!

FYI they LOVE rosy red minnows and small goldfish for treats! super fun to watch


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks again for a quick response

I did as you said and squeezed the old filter sponge into the water after the last reply about 1hr ago as a precaution, now I just put the sponge in the water as you said. What I already had done one day prior to moving the fish in the new tank which had been running for 3 day with all the existing decoration and plants and substrate from the old tank, I had moved my second filter a Marineland C220 with all the liquid and other matter to my new tank in order to set up the ecosystem quickly for a good transition, well I will keep a close eye on the situation and report later.

Thanks again for all the help

Gabriel


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey good to hear!

Yea the filter sponge is always a good idea, Keep us posted!


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

well morning check up on the cat's and they seem to be looking and acting better especially the larger one he is very active mustache not back yet LOL as for junior he does come out for a peak and looks to have had a good nigh as he seems to be more active although he stays mainly on the back side which is not in his usual nature. will keep you posted has it goes

Gabriel


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a step in the right direction!! the more u feed a cat fish the less active they become, just an Fyi!


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks it also makes me feel better, I usually only feed every 2 days this was a special reward feeding on the transfer day as I felt day deserved it. I am still keeping an eye on the dorsal fin of my juve and on the mustaches for both no change either way, so far so good


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

glad to hear, When they return to normal you can feed them daily if you want, I feed mine hikari sinking pellets for carnivores and they go nuts, They also really enjoy rosy red minnows!


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks will definitively have to try the minnows when they are better


----------

